# ATTN Clausing 4900 series owners: Multisize Collet Chuck Set 1-3/4 x 8 tpi backplate



## Kennyd (Mar 22, 2013)

[h=1]This just posted on the bay, I cant afford it right now:


Burnerd KC10 Multisize Collet Chuck Set 1-3/4 x 8 tpi backplate Clausing Lathe[/h]
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251249070639&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------

